# Gotta say 'adios' for awhile....



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

As some may know I received an eviction notice about ten days ago, which is effective Tuesday the 28th. As I am unemployed I can't get an apartment, and thus have nowhere to go but a homeless shelter. I have been to a half dozen or so job interviews in the last couple weeks, but have heard nothing, so....*<Rock> *_me_ *<hard spot>*. Unfortunately, neither friends nor family can or will take me in. I have most of my stuff packed up and in storage, the rest will go Sunday. My bigger concern is my two cats. I don't have a wife, kids or grandkids anymore, so _they_ are my kids, and they're all I have for companionship. No one can/will take them for safekeeping either, and I *will not* give them up for adoption or to the local humane society where they would surely be euthanized. I have until Monday to come up with a solution, but it's not looking good. I'd really rather not be the guy on the interstate offramp with a "Homeless vet, please help" sign. Until I get my own place again I will have to be away from HT and all of you. The library allows only two hours of computer time per day, and that will be quickly taken up in job searches (particularly those nightmare gov't job apps!). I'll be back when I can.:thumbsup: Michael


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

ugh... I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

best wishes to you and the 'kids'.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Damn! Good luck!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Hardly know what to say Michael, my condolences and hope a job pops up in the very near future.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Good luck man, hope it's a quick turnaround.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow... sorry to hear of your need! Hope that something good comes along real soon!!

- Denis


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I'm really sorry to hear this too! I hope you find something very soon!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

You're still living in the nation that offers its citizens the most opportunies; I hope yours will knock soon!


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

Michael,
Go to some of your local churches. Christians will always help in any way they can!

Phil K


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Disco58, I don't know what state you live in or even if you're aware you may have options according to the landlord tenant laws for the state you live in so if your landlord has not taken you to court just yet you can try and fight the eviction giving you some extra time to get a job. Good luck!!


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

No words I can say will help you but just the same I will hope that things can work out for you soon. No one, especially our vets, should have to go through that.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow. That is some rough news and I hope you have a turn around in your luck. Best wishes that something good comes your way very soon.

Regards,
MattL


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Best of luck.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this Michael.
I truly hope you find a way out of your terrible predicament and can find a place for yourself and your cats as soon as humanly possible.
Hobbytalk will still be here for you when you can make it back mate.

Chris.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I can only wish you the best of luck!


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Man, I feel for you. I wish I could help out with your kids. They can be housed at the Humane Society and if you tell them your story they'll be safe and fed. There has to be a Lowes in Davenport and they're always hiring. Everything is temporary. Things WILL get better.
Bruce


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

That absolutely sucks! 

I know this has been done before for various situations so maybe we can do it again. Can we set up a fund here at HobbyTalk that members could donate to - maybe use PayPal or something? I know everyone is having a hard time, even me, but I'd pitch in $10 or so. Even if just the people that resopnded to this thread so far did that, then there's be a few hundred bucks in no time. I know if won't solve the problem but it might buy some more time to find a job before getting kicked out on the street. 

Near where I live there is some short-term, low income housing that's available - kinda like a hotel. Maybe there's something like that near you. That might be a place you could hang for a month or so to see if things turn around.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Heck, I'd spring for some of that. "Pardon me, could you help out a fellow American who's down on his luck ?"
-Bogey- Treasure of the Sierra Madres


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Michael, count me in too. Times are rough all around, so all we can do is try to muddle through the best we can and hope for a better future. I'll keep you and your kids in my prayers, and I sincerely hope that all turns out well for the three of you. btbrush suggested Lowe's, and there are Home Depot and the "Marts" too. Sure, they may not be what you want to do, but any prt in a storm. 

On a personal note, you unselfishly gave me that P-40 kit with the decals I needed for my Flying Tigers tribute Corvair roadster model and didn't ask a thing in return except that I introduce one of my grandkids to modeling with the model itself. That alone shows that you're a good man. If there's anything I can do, just ask. You have friends on HobbyTalk, and we're here for you.

Jim

(P.S. - Everybody reading this, REMEMBER: There but for the grace of God go any one of us too. Keep praying for our friend and brother Michael, and remember to vote come your state's primaries and the General Election in November. This country needs REAL change, and we all need to let our voices be heard to implement it. It was promised us four years ago, but I for one am not satisfied with what we've gotten so far. Vote for the incumbent or vote for his opponent in any office that's up for election, but exercise your right and responsibility to vote.)


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

CorvairJim said:


> Times are rough all On a personal note, you unselfishly gave me that P-40 kit with the decals I needed for my Flying Tigers tribute Corvair roadster model and didn't ask a thing in return except that I introduce one of my grandkids to modeling with the model itself. That alone shows that you're a good man. If there's anything I can do, just ask. You have friends on HobbyTalk, and we're here for you.
> 
> Jim


I can't agree more.
Dave if you manage to get something going can you please LMK???

Chris.


----------



## Full Flaps! (Sep 26, 2010)

Michael,

I saw your post and had to chime in. I was certified homeless myself not too many years ago, with cats as well. Lost most of the objects I cared about in storage, and experienced personal loss. But I made it through, and could write a survival guide on the adventures of washing up in public facilities. Having a van to live out of made things much easier, especially for the cats. But there were some nights I didn't even have that. It's a real test of one's faith and ingenuity to be in that situation, but you're certainly not alone as you probably know. 

I don't know what resources you have, or what the job market is in Iowa. But if you have a means of travel, you're in a prime position to relocate to where the grass is greener. Whatever you do, I wish you and your animal kids protection, and a speedy recovery... You will find what you need, you seem like a strong person. :thumbsup:


----------



## Blufusion (Jan 30, 2010)

Unfortunately I face the same predicament as Michael. Land lord was foreclosed on in Jan 2011. Took our money for 10 months then we found out by the courts we were being foreclosed on. I myself are fighting for y life. I have Severe Heart issues that can only be help by bypass surgery. Have 3rd stage cirrouis and Chronic liver disease. Not to mention the 9 inch rod in my right leg with 8 screws in that rod and the 2 pins in my right ankle. Now I starting to have Rumathoid arthritis in my hands and toes, And I fighting for my disability from SSD. Final hearing in July.


----------



## 19charlesjr (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey bro my name is Charles idk you as well as you dont know me but i stumbled upon this post being in the new post section i too was just evicted but gladly got back on my feet so i know what you are going through with that being said brother i will be more then happy to give you some money it prob wont be much but ill try my best brother to give you as much as i can so you dont have to put yourself or your kids out on the street if you can get a hold of a pay pal account please pm me with your info

Sincereley Charles


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Hang in there, Michael! As long as you've got the right attitude and know you're going to get through this (and it sure sounds like you do) you'll make it. :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> I can't agree more.
> Dave if you manage to get something going can you please LMK???
> 
> Chris.


Ditto that!
Denis


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I'm so sorry to hear the tough road you are facing. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Hang in there the best you can, I know, easier said than done but all of us are here for you. One IMPORTANT thing is this, MAKE SURE YOU FIND A WAY, ANY WAY TO KEEP YOUR PETS, AS THEY ARE YOUR FAMILY and will keep you grounded which is what you need right now.If you parted with them, that would be something you would be bothered with long after you recovered from this dilema.
Bert


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Michael, being unemployed for too long myself, I can empathize with you. Can't imagine not having any friends/family that can/will help. Maybe you should, as others have suggested, move somewhere else were job prospects are good if your able too. My prayers go with you.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Man, that's really tough to hear. Hope you get back on your feet very soon. Best of luck to you.

Sean


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

Is setting up the fund for Michael something the Mods can do here at Hobby Talk or does an individual have to do it? What needs to be done to make this happen?

More importantly, Michael, how much time do you have - a week, two - or are you already out the door? It will take some time to get some donations.

If this is going to be done then it needs to get started. It seems time is of the essence.


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

Hope you get a break soon


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Good Luck, sir!!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Good luck, fellow modeller - we meet up here in what may be a fairly unimportant pastime, but hopefully something useful is going to result from it; with luck you can keep coming to a computer.


----------

